# I've been cycling villagers over the past three days, here's how I did it:



## Ashbury (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi everyone! Over the last three days i have been cycling to get rid of Elise, the snooty monkey, because i just did not like her. (we can talk about the ethics of kicking ugly villagers out in another thread lol) I've seen a lot of people asking questions about how to cycle in the new games, and while im not suggesting this is a fool proof way, this is simply how I decided to go about it.

*DISCLAIMER: Anytime you time travel you do it at your own risk.* Again Im not saying this is how its done, this is simply what worked for me.

With that being said, there doesnt seem to be any actual drawbacks of TT in New horizons, not even villagers referring to you as a time traveller like in older games.

Okay so lets get to it.

The first thing I did was booted up my game and *made sure to talk to every single villager*. This is important because if you dont talk to them (even if its just to say goodbye) they will not have any special interactions (pings, thoughts bubbles, etc.) until you break the silence. You want them to have the thought bubble above their head because thats how the villager will ask you to move out.

Next, I time skipped ahead* five days at a time.* Unlike older games it doesnt -seem- that villagers can move out unless you specifically give them permission. This is huge if its true because it eliminates virtually any risk to time traveling. There was a large thread talking about this earlier this week and from my tests it does seem to be accurate. (again, however, do so at your own risk) It seems as if a villager HAS to ask you specifically to move out.

Once that game loaded i walked around to see if anyone outside had a thought bubble above their head. If no one did, *I talked to everyone again, saved the game, and went ahead another 4-5 days.*

Typically, after this period of time someone will want to move out. *There were some instances were no one was budging, however, and in that event I started time traveling day by day until someone asked. *

Once a villager asks they you can approve or deny their request and viola, you've cycled out a villager. From here you can continue to travel forward or, do what I do once i get a villager to leave, go back to present day.

*Here are some things to note based on my observations:*


Villagers will only remark that you've been away after one week, which is why i recommend increments of 4-6 days.
Some say neglecting a villager will increase their chances on leaving but I have found that this is untrue and the result is mostly random.
In my experience, Villagers will NOT ask to leave on special days (holidays, events, competitions, etc). They also seem to not ask on saturdays, when K.K. Slider is performing in the plaza. Now, Im unsure if that is true or not, but it does make it difficult to truly test because the villagers will begin to crowd around K.K. Slider rather quickly and I found it was always easier to simply skip that day. (* people have reported that villagers have asked to move out before the K.K. Slider concert)
Going back any number of days counts as only one day (even if you were to go back months), even if villagers will act as if they've seen you today.
You can force a villager out via amiibo ( I did this to get rid of eugene and replace him with my amiibo of Bam). How this works, is that you have to invite the amiibo over three times. after the third time they will begin to ask to move in. once you say yes, they will talk to resident services and "negotiate" with one of your current villagers, effectively replacing them. There is a glitch that has been found suggesting you should not adopt villagers forced out by  amiibo, so keep this in mind if your involved in the villager trading circuit.
You can also force a villager out via a regular visitor to your campsite. This is rather difficult as you have to win a luck-based game and, depending on the villager and how often you loose, can entirely stop requesting to move in. In addition to this, unlike the amiibo, you do not get to choose who the camper swaps with. Instead, resident services will elect a random villager for you to approve their negotiation meaning you wont get control over what villager you want to leave.
In general, villagers take a lot longer to ask to move out as opposed to older titles. Dont be discouraged!
And thats basically it! Again, this is entirely based on my observations so take everything with a grain of salt and do what works for you. I can try to answer any questions, but again im by  no means an expert. I hope this helps somebody, and let me know what your experiences with cycling have been so far!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you for this guide! Just a question though: 
As someone who doesn't TT, should I just talk to them once every 5 days and then ignore them? I don't mind it taking a long time, I've just heard a lot of conflicting information regarding this method.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 4, 2020)

Charlise asked my to move on a Saturday, but it was before the concert, if I remember correctly it was on the 11th of this month. Thanks for sharing this tips, I don't cycle but I'm looking for Raymond so I will be applying this.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 4, 2020)

Incredibly helpful! I've been trying to kick out quite a few villagers and have had no luck in getting nearly anyone to ask me, so thank you for this!


----------



## Ashbury (Apr 4, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> Thank you for this guide! Just a question though:
> As someone who doesn't TT, should I just talk to them once every 5 days and then ignore them? I don't mind it taking a long time, I've just heard a lot of conflicting information regarding this method.


hmm im honestly not sure, but that seems to be a solid plan. I do think negligence does come into play but its just not entirely what its based around. Ive had villagers that ive ignored move out rather quickly as opposed to some of my really good friend villagers, it just may take a few cycles 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



Teddy345 said:


> Charlise asked my to move on a Saturday, but it was before the concert, if I remember correctly it was on the 11th of this month. Thanks for sharing this tips, I don't cycle but I'm looking for Raymond so I will be applying this.


That good to know! Ill make an edit to the OP


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

I had a villager want to move even though we hadn't talked in months, but thanks for making this guide.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 4, 2020)

thank you for the guide! i don't tt, but HARRY just moved in and let's see if i get desperate enough to want him out asap


----------



## fairyring (Apr 4, 2020)

edit: nevermind i reread and found the answer to my question!

thank you for these tips!! they're super helpful.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 5, 2020)

This whole time I’ve been ignoring two villagers. Aaaa new strategy! Thank you!


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 5, 2020)

has this worked for anyone else? been trying this currently with no results


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2020)

JellofishXD said:


> has this worked for anyone else? been trying this currently with no results



Some people have been doing 15 day jumps with more success...but the weeds...


----------



## greentea (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! Wanted to ask a question here that I posted in the main question thread. Maybe you'd have noticed. Do you know if the most recent villager you have will ask to move out? Does someone else need to move out before they ask or.... I've been tting to cycle out villagers and everyone has asked and some twice except for my most recent villager. I've heard different things though. That it's just a very low possibility.


----------



## cuttingedge (Apr 7, 2020)

So as a non-TTing person, I should just press A to my unwanted villagers every day and press B so they have the chance of the thought bubble appearing? I had one villager ask to move out so far which was peachy but I have 2 more to get rid of so I guess this process is pretty drawn out and I'm better off hoping for campsite villager luck, dang.


----------



## kyuchan (Apr 7, 2020)

How many neighbors do you complete the cycle?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

Someone else said that even if you don't talk to your villagers, they'll still have the thought bubble when they want to inform you about moving.
This person traveled some 40 years in the game and claimed that this was always the case - because, unlike in New Leaf, villagers don't move out without your permission.

Again, this is not based on my own experience, just something I read from a member here.


----------



## V94 (Apr 7, 2020)

I can confirm that you can travel months and months ahead in time and:
 1. a villager will never move out without asking you 
and 2. you do not have to talk to the villager to get their thought bubble. Villagers seem to ping to move out every 5-8 days, but they will continue to want to move out even after you go beyond that, so you can travel about 10 days at a time to be most efficient about it.


----------



## windexi (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve tried a few other methods and this is the only one that has worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Ashbury said:


> resident services will elect a random villager for you to approve their negotiation meaning you wont get control over what villager you want to leave.



You can actually control what villager a random camper will negotiate with if you reset before they finish their dialogue


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> You can actually control what villager a random camper will negotiate with if you reset before they finish their dialogue



Could you explain more? I've never been through this process before, is there dialogue that says which villager will be negotiated with?


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Could you explain more? I've never been through this process before, is there dialogue that says which villager will be negotiated with?



Sure!
When you talk to a camper that isn't Amiibo and you convince them to move, they'll try to get in contact with Residence Services, but if your island is full, they'll come back to say the island is full, but if there was a villager that wanted to move, they could take their place. The camper will then ask if you know a villager who wants to move, if you chose 'yes', the camper will chose a random villager to negotiate with. If it's a villager you want to keep, immediately close the game as soon as they say the name, before they're done with their dialogue (The game doesn't save during dialogue, only after) and try again. It'll let you convince the camper to move in again and the next villager they try to negotiate with will be random. I was able to get Tammi to move out and get replace her with Ketchup with this method.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Sure!
> When you talk to a camper that isn't Amiibo and you convince them to move, they'll try to get in contact with Residence Services, but if your island is full, they'll come back to say the island is full, but if there was a villager that wanted to move, they could take their place. The camper will then ask if you know a villager who wants to move, if you chose 'yes', the camper will chose a random villager to negotiate with. If it's a villager you want to keep, immediately close the game as soon as they say the name, before they're done with their dialogue (The game doesn't save during dialogue, only after) and try again. It'll let you convince the camper to move in again and the next villager they try to negotiate with will be random. I was able to get Tammi to move out and get replace her with Ketchup with this method.



That's actually really clever! That makes the campground more useful than I thought. Thanks for explaining


----------



## PikaPika19 (May 5, 2020)

I have a question: I'm using this method to just move out one villager I need to move out.  What do we do if a villager we want to keep gets the thought bubble?  Is there a way to "reset" (for lack of a better word) who wants to move?


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 5, 2020)

Does this work when you haven't reached a 3 star rating yet?


----------

